# Shapton Glass 120 or 220?



## Matus (Nov 20, 2019)

I just got a set of Shapton glass stones (500, 2000 and 8000) with a holder. I plan to use the 2000 and 8000 for razors, but would also like to add a coarse stone so that I would have a compact 3 stone set (all stones packed inside the holder) - so 120/220 & 500 & 2000 for travel. So I would either get 120 or 220 Glass stone to go with 500 and 2000. This coarse stone would be used to thin low to mid range stainless knives at my relative's places.

So while I am aware that often the Shpaton Pro 120 is being recommended as very coarse stone - I am primarily looking to get either Glass 120 or Glass 200. I am not too concerned about the thickness/wear as this stone will not be used all that often.

I would love to hear your experience with these two stones. I browsed existing threads, but it seems that few have experience with both.

Thanks


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 20, 2019)

Not sure of the glass 120 or 220, but, I have no issue going 120 Pro -> 500 Glass, if that helps.


----------



## Matus (Nov 20, 2019)

My main motivation to concentrate on the two Glass stones is the compactness of the package for travel. Otherwise I would probably get the Pro 120.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 20, 2019)

I’ve used the sg220 (not the sg120) and it is pretty nice. However, in comparison with the Pro120 the sg220 dishes quite fast and is (IIRC) slower than pro120. I don’t know if that speaks in favor of getting the sg120 though (haven’t tried it).


----------



## KingShapton (Nov 20, 2019)

Unfortunately, I do not know the Glass 120 or the Glass 220. But as you write, should it be a travel set to care for and maintain the knives of your relatives ?!

That will then include repairs and thinning - in which case I would rely on speed and take the Glass 120. The jump from 120 to 500 should work, finish with the 2000.


----------



## kayman67 (Nov 20, 2019)

If you really want SG, go as coarse as possible.

But SP won't be that much bigger or heavier.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 21, 2019)

I heard SG120 is the worst SG line and SP220 is not that good either...

SG220 is good but it dishes faster than the rest of SG line up.


----------



## Matus (Nov 21, 2019)

I am leaning towards Glass 220 from what I found online. Even if not perfect, it will be way faster then Glass 500 and as I said - it will be used few times a year to bring neglected blades back to life.

I will be also ordering Nanohone 200 (for other purposes) - and that will slowly mean, that I can make coarse stones comparison (Glass 220, Nanohone 200, Bester 200, JNS300, Sakai Takayuki 400, Gesshin 400)


----------



## ITKKF (Nov 21, 2019)

Matus said:


> I am leaning towards Glass 220 from what I found online. Even if not perfect, it will be way faster then Glass 500 and as I said - it will be used few times a year to bring neglected blades back to life.
> 
> I will be also ordering Nanohone 200 (for other purposes) - and that will slowly mean, that I can make coarse stones comparison (Glass 220, Nanohone 200, Bester 200, JNS300, Sakai Takayuki 400, Gesshin 400)



I would be quite interested in such a comparison and I am sure many more


----------



## KingShapton (Nov 21, 2019)

ITKKF said:


> I would be quite interested in such a comparison and I am sure many


+1


----------



## TB_London (Nov 21, 2019)

Glass 220, easy to rebevel blunt knives on. 

The 220,500 and 2k in the holder is my travel kit


----------



## Matus (Nov 21, 2019)

TB_London said:


> Glass 220, easy to rebevel blunt knives on.
> 
> The 220,500 and 2k in the holder is my travel kit



Awesome, that is exactly what I am planning to carry. Thanks!


----------



## kayman67 (Nov 21, 2019)

zizirex said:


> I heard SG120 is the worst SG line and SP220 is not that good either...
> 
> SG220 is good but it dishes faster than the rest of SG line up.



I'm no fan either, but for occasional thinning, I would still sacrifice the 120 if SG is a must, or just get the Pro version of it.


----------



## Oui Chef (Nov 21, 2019)

Did u consider the ai220 from wat?


----------



## Matus (Nov 21, 2019)

I already have Bester 220 and the AI from Wat is going to be VERY similar - if not identical (to all the remaining pink bricks out there as they are likely all made by the same company) to Bester 220. I am specifically looking at Glass 120 and 220 for transport/compactness reasons.


----------



## daveb (Nov 21, 2019)

Should be obvious to anyone reading your post that you want to stack 3 in a box. And I like that idea. I carry three Shapton Pro (in three boxes) when visiting and thinking I'll switch to glass and do the same thing you're doing, consolidating to one box.


----------



## kayman67 (Nov 21, 2019)

A Shapton Pro box has room for 2 Glass stones and very little extra space. On the other hand, a Glass holder has room for 2 Glass stones and a Pro one (if you round the corners), but it's really expensive.


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 21, 2019)

Good thread topic OP. For alot of people the 220/500 may make a good combo for occasional use, where storage is a priority 95% of the time vs more everyday users of low grit stones. This seems applicable to not only travel, but apartment dwellers in small spaces. Folks w/ relatively new knives that only occasionally require repair work, etc. The compactnesss and splsh/go nature of the GS has its virtues.


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

Matus said:


> I just got a set of Shapton glass stones (500, 2000 and 8000) with a holder. I plan to use the 2000 and 8000 for razors, but would also like to add a coarse stone so that I would have a compact 3 stone set (all stones packed inside the holder) - so 120/220 & 500 & 2000 for travel. So I would either get 120 or 220 Glass stone to go with 500 and 2000. This coarse stone would be used to thin low to mid range stainless knives at my relative's places.
> 
> So while I am aware that often the Shpaton Pro 120 is being recommended as very coarse stone - I am primarily looking to get either Glass 120 or Glass 200. I am not too concerned about the thickness/wear as this stone will not be used all that often.
> 
> ...



matus you cheap ass how can this even be a question??
you should of course get both!
when in doubt get both! thats what i always do... 

on a serious note though. the glass 220 is a very very fast stone make no mistake. its all you ever gonna need to repair and resharpen.
it stays flat longer than the pro220 and it cuts faster, and wears slower.
my buddy got the glass 220, to do friends/family knives with. he had a 325 dmt and a shappro 1k as his coarsest ones before this. and he said it was like night and day difference in speed.
don't think you are going to be disappointed. I even make knives with my 220ies.
gonna get a pro 120 too. but if ordering from fine tools i have to order other stuff too for it to make sense. and right now i dont need anything else.


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

zizirex said:


> I heard SG120 is the worst SG line and SP220 is not that good either...
> 
> SG220 is good but it dishes faster than the rest of SG line up.



the glass220 dishes a lot faster than the glass 500 or 1k. but it removes material like 10 times as fast too. there is no free lunch even though glass stones are quite close to it imo.
also i noticed that you can use the glass 200 with lower pressure. and then it will obviously dish slower. buy hey i bought it for speed. so i use it for max speed. i use max pressure on it to get **** done.


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

to expand a little on coarse stones. i have lots of experience with the shapton pro and glass line so these were my obvious choices to try out first.
my findings at least is that either one of the glass or pro 220 will outlive a dmt C or an atoma 400 if doing serious material removal. it will probably outlive 3 of them. and still cut fast down to the last millimeter. unlike diamond plates.

i used my glass 220 yesterday to flatten a jnat. a raw chiseled one... it was at least twice as fast as my diaflat. didn't wear at all doing it either (and thats weird).


----------



## kayman67 (Nov 22, 2019)

Exactly. It's very hard to establish what's within reason as far as time goes in this scenario.


----------

